# Plowing in low range with automatic



## DuttonLandscape (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a 2003 tj 6cyl. auto. Does having auto or manual make a difference in plowing in high or low range. I have always plowed in low range in my F350 dump truck(automatic), I only plow driveways. I was planning on plowing in low range with my jeep.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Try it both ways and do what you like. I didnt like low range in my auto Jeep, after back draging the front brakes got wet and trying to over come the added torque of lowrange stop before hitting the gerodge was chalanging.


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I plow with a 86 CJ7 and I don't have low range (changed to a quadratrac shorter axles) and never have needed it. I would try 4high first and see how it goes then change to 4 low if needed.


----------

